
"npm-install-all" Node Module - abinpal89
https://www.npmjs.com/package/npm-install-all
======
antiokus314
I guess I'm a little confused as to the use case here.

I've never been in a scenario where I had a project that

1) required dependencies that weren't installed explicitly

or

2) weren't declared in the package.json

How does this situation even happen?

~~~
abinpal89
When you create an application or a simple js file which requires node modules
to be required, for the first time you need to install all the modules
explicitly and individually and also save it to the package.json. This module
will save your time and install all the modules required for your js file to
run and save it to package.json If there doesnt exist a package.json, it
creates it and saves the dependencies there. It works for a folder too which
contains n number of js files.

